# iPod Classic et garantie



## karlouche (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

J ai un ipod classic 80 go et le connecteur presente un defaut, donc j aimerai faire jouer la garantie.
J ai achete l ipod en france mais maintenant je vis au Canada, ma facture est reste en france, pensait vous qu il vont me la demander, est ce que je dois me la faire envoyer de france.
Merci pour vos reponses et desoles pour les accents mais clavier en qwerty un peu galere pour les accents!
Karl.


----------



## iShin (12 Mars 2008)

Logiquement la garantie devrait fonctionner.
Néanmoins une prise en charge sans facture d'achat j'ai jamais vu :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2008)

Normalement pas de soucis, demande une prise en charge sur le site d'Apple, ils devraient retrouver ta garantie par rapport a ton numéro de série. Donc pas besoin de preuve d'achat  à moins que Apple se trompe sur la validité de la garantie.


----------

